# gym set up



## old john (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi guys and ladies

I hope this is not against any rules and hope its the right place ?

I have some HD weightlifting gear I need to move from the garage

there is a multi adjustable bench, incline/decline/quad extension with wide supports.

a heavy duty squat rack with standing calf raise attachment

a pull down machine with pec dec attachment

a seated calf raise machine

a seated curling bench with adjustable support

a T bar that bolts to floor with footplate

a pull up bar

loads of dumb bells and bars inc 1 e-zee curl bar and bar bell rack

I think about 900lbs but would need to check that

plates mostly body sculpture, a few York

Mostly made from 2" box section..

can I sell here ? and is anyone interested? WF4 area

cheers

john


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sales would go in the classifieds section


----------



## old john (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok mate sorry for that,

it is for sale, its not just putting feelers out, but its all buried in the garage

ill see if anyones interested first, it would suit someone needing a complete setup with the room to put it, an empty garage would be ideal.

rgds

john

[email protected]


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

old john said:


> Ok mate sorry for that,
> 
> it is for sale, its not just putting feelers out, but its all buried in the garage
> 
> ...


John WF4 as in wakefield horbury area? if so I'm only in middlestown and interested let me know pal add me on facebook


----------



## old john (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi mate am not on facebook, cant stand it ha ha 

email: [email protected]


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@old john


----------



## old john (Apr 19, 2015)

check fb messages bud cant reply admin blocked me

missus sent you FB message straight away and I replied on here but admin kept it to see if I am a bad boy


----------



## old john (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi bettyswallocks and the rest of you.

just put some HD stuff on gumtree and on ebay lookup 252114142727 and look for sellers other stuff, maybe of some use to someone in west yorkshire area, if you read complete gym setup it tells you all there is sorry some stuffs not photographed but you can come look.

Cant seem to find my way round here very well, so cant find a classified section.

ATB

john


----------

